# Your sleep position reveals personality traits!



## Lilsnowy

Professor Chris Idzikowski, director of the UK Sleep Assessment and Advisory Service analysed six common sleeping positions - and found that each is linked to a particular personality type.​ 










​ 


*What your sleeping position says about you ...*
*Foetus*
Those who curl up in the foetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position. ​ 


*Log*
Lying on your side with both arms down by your side. These sleepers are easy going, social people who like being part of the in-crowd, and who are trusting of strangers. However, they may be gullible.​ 


*Yearner*
People who sleep on their side with both arms out in front are said to have an open nature, but can be suspicious, cynical. They are slow to make up their minds, but once they have taken a decision, they are unlikely ever to change it. ​ 


*Soldier*
Lying on your back with both arms pinned to your sides. People who sleep in this position are generally quiet and reserved. They don't like a fuss, but set themselves and others high standards. ​ 


*Freefall*
Lying on your front with your hands around the pillow, and your head turned to one side. Often gregarious and brash people, but can be nervy and thin-skinned underneath, and don't like criticism, or extreme situations. ​ 


*Starfish*
Lying on your back with both arms up around the pillow. These sleepers make good friends because they are always ready to listen to others, and offer help when needed. They generally don't like to be the centre of attention. ​ 


The remainder of those in the poll said the position they fell asleep varied or did not know. ​ 


Professor Idzikowski also examined the effect of various sleeping positions on health. He concluded that the freefall position was good for digestion, while the starfish and soldier positions were more likely to lead to snoring and a bad night's sleep. ​ 


Professor Idzikowski said "Lying down flat means that stomach contents can more readily be worked back up into the mouth, while those who lie on their back may end up snoring and breathing less well during the night. "Both these postures may not necessarily awaken the sleeper but could cause a less refreshing night's sleep." ​ 


The research also found that most people are unlikely to change their sleeping position. Just 5% said they sleep in a different position every night.​ 

From Lilsnowy: For the first time I can recall in my life, I'm sleeping in a different position that my normal. I have wondered why. Hmmm...​


----------



## Ben

I sleep in either a fetal position or on my stomach. I almost always wake up on my stomach, though. 

On a side note: 
Blogthings - What Does Your Sleeping Position Say About You?

It has less options to choose from, but for the most part it backs up the study.


----------



## thewindlistens

None of those positions resemble mine... I sleep like the freefaller or maybe the soldier turned downwards with the pillow over my head, with just enough of my face sticking out so I can breathe.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*I sleep like a starfish or yearner*


----------



## SeekJess

I am a starfish that may wake up in any of the following positions listed before? I move around constantly when sleeping.


----------



## Korvyna

Wow... I sleep in all of those positions except the Freefaller. I tend to start out in Foetus or Yearner... And usually wake up in Starfish or Soldier, and occasionally in Log position.


----------



## StandardLawyer

Ima "Cannon Baller"

you know how you do a Cannon Ball in the Swimming pool?

haha


jk

I'm somewhat of a starfish but my legs are spread out even more and my arm are straight to the sides. Sorta like the Yearner but i'm on my back.


----------



## firedell

*Foetus*
 Those who curl up in the foetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position.

and

*Yearner*
 People who sleep on their side with both arms out in front are said to have an open nature, but can be suspicious, cynical. They are slow to make up their minds, but once they have taken a decision, they are unlikely ever to change it.

I seem to find myself in those two positions.
​


----------



## Vanitas

> Freefall
> Lying on your front with your hands around the pillow, and your head turned to one side. Often gregarious and brash people, but can be nervy and thin-skinned underneath, and don't like criticism, or extreme situations.


... Not really me, I think I develop freefalling position because I'm used to sleep with lights on.


----------



## TurranMC

I sleep in either Foetus, Soldier, or Freefaller position. I usually wake up in the freefaller position.


----------



## thehigher

yearner/soldier


----------



## Stars

I'm a Foetus and that position's description fits me pretty well. And it's usually women who sleep like this; more evidence that I'm a girl who came out the wrong gender.  I don't think I could really sleep any other way, although Freefaller is the most likely "other" position I'd sleep in.


----------



## seraphiel

I think I sleep in the "casket" position :shocked:
Really. On my back, with my hands folded over my tummy. 

Though if I'm sick or in pain, or too cold, I usually go for foetus. If I'm over tired or restless, I may do freefall or starfish.


----------



## roxtehproxy

I fall asleep in the soldier sleep position and wake up somewhere else :tongue:


----------



## Korvyna

I was thinking about this thread the other night... And there is a position that I frequently fall asleep in or wake up in a lot.A lot of times I catch myself falling asleep on my side with one leg straight, and the other leg bent up... So I guess a combination of foetus and log?


----------



## Abuwabu

I basically sleep in the recovery position which could stem from student binge drinking days


----------



## cosmic zebra

According to my boyfriend, I'm a cross between Foetal, Yearner and Freefaller... ooh, possibly corresponding with mixed up personality? :tongue: All I'm aware of is frequently waking up on the bloody floor, confused as to how I came to be there.


----------



## afriend

I like the foetus position most. I used to lie in the freefaller position when I was child, too. And sometimes I sleep on my back but with my hands on my chest. But I don't like to have my legs stretched out all the time.

Do you move in sleep a lot? I do. Sometimes I wake up with my head where my feed should be. Or I fall from bed.


----------



## zwanglos

Hmm... my sleep position isn't included in any of those...


----------



## whyerr

[email protected]*Log :laughing:
*is it even comfortable? I just tried it, I keep on rolling back and forth..


----------



## Bluebird

Abuwabu said:


> I basically sleep in the recovery position which could stem from student binge drinking days


I do sleep in the recovery position too... not that I drink XD but i found this position very comfortable~


----------



## bendomolena

I'm a foetus..

And i'd just like to note how scarily accurate these are..


----------



## Icarus

Foetus
Those who curl up in the foetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position.

hmmm interesting


----------



## εmptε

*Soldier*
Lying on your back with both arms pinned to your sides. People who sleep in this position are generally quiet and reserved. They don't like a fuss, but set themselves and others high standards. ​ 


*Freefall*
Lying on your front with your hands around the pillow, and your head turned to one side. Often gregarious and brash people, but can be nervy and thin-skinned underneath, and don't like criticism, or extreme situations. ​


----------



## Mikbert

I sleep in the *Bat-position*


----------



## Preeb

My positions are mostly Foetus, but sometimes Yearning :wink: The second is probably mostly when I have trouble sleeping and my legs turn stiff from lying curled up xD
Weird.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

Hmm most of the time my position would be foetus.Though sometimes I wake up lying on my tummy.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I never sleep in any one position for more than an hour or two, and what about the position where you are sitting up, or have your legs propped up, or with half your body hanging off the bed.


----------



## perennialurker

Again, I am skeptical of the research claims, but once again, your silly personality thing typed me correctly, Lilsnowy.

Soldier


----------



## Yin Praxis

Yearner. 

But this is silliness.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I'm a *Foetus* who likes to sleep next to a *Soldier*.


----------



## Lullaby

Foetus and Starfish for me. <3


----------



## L'Empereur

I'm all of these except Soldier and Starfish


----------



## Protagoras

I always wake up in the Freefaller position and usually also fall asleep in that position (although I sometimes fall a sleep in a Foetus position).


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

I sleep in all these positions. What does that mean?


----------



## Proteus

Where is the *Toss and Turn Throughout the Night *position and what does it say about one's personality?


----------



## lylyness

Foetus to the max. I actually curl up in a ball a lot of the time. I've been told its adorable.

But I'm not really sure the related personality fits me.

"Log" position looks seriously uncomfortable.


----------



## Turelie

I sleep like all of these except for the log. lol


----------



## Drewbie

I'm a freefaller though I usually have _at least_ one arm sticking straight forward instead of wrapped around a pillow. I sleep shaped like a K. :crazy:


----------



## PulpFictionFan

Apparently I sleep in the Starfish, Soldier and Yearner positions. Interesting study, this thread was well worth my time reading about it...


----------



## Alima

I usually fall asleep in the yearner/foetus position, and wake up starfish.


----------



## suicidal_orange

I have been known to go to sleep in soldier position and not make a noise or move at all the whole night. But other times I sleep with one leg bent in half under a straight one with both hands on my chest. Always flat on my back though, unless it's too hot and I had to "get away" from the duvet :crazy: 

Quiet and reserved perfectionist? Seems pretty accurate to me...


----------



## Molock

Definitely soldier for me. Sometimes I will cross my arms over my stomach though... My friends have told me that I might as well sleep in a sarcophagus :laughing:

*Soldier
Lying on your back with both arms pinned to your sides. People who sleep in this position are generally quiet and reserved. They don't like a fuss, but set themselves and others high standards. *

That's me.


----------



## dagnytaggart

I can NOT sleep on my stomach. I feel suffocated.

I'm kind of a yearner, but I'll poke my feet out more and rest one wrist on my forehead. So dramatic. lol

I usually wake up in jumping jack position with the covers completely tossed off.


----------



## alionsroar

I've done foetus, starfish, soldier.

I heard sleeping on your belly was bad for the spine.

Once I was kneeling by my bed and then woke up face down on it.


----------



## SenRyuu

lol to hell with this, its too accurate


----------



## geGamedev

Fetus is my usual position partly because the Log position has always given me ear aches. I also occasionally sleep on my back with my hands somewhere on my torso, so a mix of Soldier and Starfish, I guess. When I was little I always slept in the Freefall position but... well, the early stages of puberty kind of changed that and I never ended up going back to that position. It is comfy, I just can't fall asleep like that anymore.


----------



## naciketas

Yes, I agree, I would love to alter it lightly, instead of saying 'sleep', I would say the 'dream'. Dream and sleep may be one and the same, but at the same time there is the dreamless sleep too.


----------



## conformità

Lilsnowy said:


> Professor Chris Idzikowski, director of the UK Sleep Assessment and Advisory Service analysed six common sleeping positions - and found that each is linked to a particular personality type.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *What your sleeping position says about you ...*
> *Foetus*
> Those who curl up in the foetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position. ​
> 
> 
> *Log*
> Lying on your side with both arms down by your side. These sleepers are easy going, social people who like being part of the in-crowd, and who are trusting of strangers. However, they may be gullible.​
> 
> 
> *Yearner*
> People who sleep on their side with both arms out in front are said to have an open nature, but can be suspicious, cynical. They are slow to make up their minds, but once they have taken a decision, they are unlikely ever to change it. ​
> 
> 
> *Soldier*
> Lying on your back with both arms pinned to your sides. People who sleep in this position are generally quiet and reserved. They don't like a fuss, but set themselves and others high standards. ​
> 
> 
> *Freefall*
> Lying on your front with your hands around the pillow, and your head turned to one side. Often gregarious and brash people, but can be nervy and thin-skinned underneath, and don't like criticism, or extreme situations. ​
> 
> 
> *Starfish*
> Lying on your back with both arms up around the pillow. These sleepers make good friends because they are always ready to listen to others, and offer help when needed. They generally don't like to be the centre of attention. ​
> 
> 
> The remainder of those in the poll said the position they fell asleep varied or did not know. ​
> 
> 
> Professor Idzikowski also examined the effect of various sleeping positions on health. He concluded that the freefall position was good for digestion, while the starfish and soldier positions were more likely to lead to snoring and a bad night's sleep. ​
> 
> 
> Professor Idzikowski said "Lying down flat means that stomach contents can more readily be worked back up into the mouth, while those who lie on their back may end up snoring and breathing less well during the night. "Both these postures may not necessarily awaken the sleeper but could cause a less refreshing night's sleep." ​
> 
> 
> The research also found that most people are unlikely to change their sleeping position. Just 5% said they sleep in a different position every night.​
> 
> From Lilsnowy: For the first time I can recall in my life, I'm sleeping in a different position that my normal. I have wondered why. Hmmm...​







i sleep in the foetus position


----------



## wiarumas

I sleep like the Starfish, a pseudo Foetus (I sleep like that but with my lower leg sprawled backward), and Soldier.

I don't agree with any of the descriptions though. In fact, NONE of the descriptions come anywhere close to my personality.

They seem like astrology readings to me: "if you sleep while standing you, you are a good friend and you dislike losing money! But you can be a bit stubborn sometimes."


----------



## Steve MD

I sleep mostly in starfish, sometimes in freefaller.....


----------



## naciketas

Freefaller position is a very common position even among the grown-ups. Yes, in this position I too had several dreams that tallied with the nature of my personality.


----------



## Schadenfreude

I fall asleep with one arm up above the pillow, another on my belly with one knee bent on the side and my body stretched to either L or R side. 

I look a bit like this,


----------



## madhatter

I am a cross between yearner and foetus, usually snuggling with my pillow.


----------



## Shine

Yearner or Freefaller.


----------



## naciketas

Remember most of us do not be conscious of the pose of sleep. Such people are highly fortunate I would say!


----------



## Anakin

I sleep with my thumb in my mouth

does that mean I have a thing for feminine, looking men wearing a speedo & lip gloss?


----------

